# Camel Beaver, Bison, Antelope, Alpaca,Emu Eland



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Look at the reviews. (mixed) https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.exoticmeatmarkets.com

Some of the links are marked high risk for virus, malware etc. There's something via FB. But I don't do FB.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/exotic-meat-market-grand-terrace (another one...some really scary stuff. And then there will be a glowing review. Makes me suspicious. It would be nice though Molly if it works out for someone. I'm just too chicken. I guess I'll stick with Hare Today Gone Tomorrow for not so exotic stuff. But thanks so much for posting. I was all excited when I saw your post until I got scared off with the reviews.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey thanks PB! Glad I read the reviews before I ordered anything. It seems that the problem is all in their online business.........everybody who went to the place of business in person was very satisfied though! The market is only about 150 miles from me, so maybe I can get one of my many relatives who live up that way to check it out and perhaps Molly will someday eat a hunk of Camel! Hahaha!!! I wonder if calling the place would make a difference..................


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes, maybe going there in person would be the best way. I only chose the place I order stuff from because other people had used them and been satisfied...people on dog forums. It's turned out very well. (except it's too far and shipping is crazy expensive.)


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Gee, I'd take a lb. of each of those meats ground to make a pot of dog stew, some with oatmeal, some barley, some rice (but so much rice is contaminated with arsenic isn't it?), etc. & veggies. I can get bison local all year, & venison in the fall, but maybe I can call our local meat markets to see if it can be ordered.
Seems I've heard it advertised that some meat markets can order whatever one wants.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

NatalieAnne said:


> Gee, I'd take a lb. of each of those meats ground to make a pot of dog stew, some with oatmeal, some barley, some rice (but so much rice is contaminated with arsenic isn't it?), etc. & veggies. I can get bison local all year, & venison in the fall, but maybe I can call our local meat markets to see if it can be ordered.
> Seems I've heard it advertised that some meat markets can order whatever one wants.



If you make your own food, be sure to include 10% of it by weight in bone, 5% in liver (preferably beef liver) and 5% another kind of organ meat. I don't mess with vegetables or grain. Those aren't necessary but the bone and organ is essential, along with various muscle meats. (maybe you already know all this, but since you only mentioned the meat, I thought I better pipe up. lol)

That's cool that you can get those meats easily. I use to live where people hunted a lot. I could have gotten some good stuff but didn't feed raw then. I do have a neighbor who hunts. Maybe he can give me his cast off stuff.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> If you make your own food, be sure to include 10% of it by weight in bone, 5% in liver (preferably beef liver) and 5% another kind of organ meat. I don't mess with vegetables or grain. Those aren't necessary but the bone and organ is essential, along with various muscle meats. (maybe you already know all this, but since you only mentioned the meat, I thought I better pipe up. lol)
> 
> That's cool that you can get those meats easily. I use to live where people hunted a lot. I could have gotten some good stuff but didn't feed raw then. I do have a neighbor who hunts. Maybe he can give me his cast off stuff.


I believe she's cooking these foods, so it would be different. 

I personally would want to know exactly where the meat is coming from before buying. And those prices....yikes! I'd go broke! I don't usually spend more than $2/lb. I usually get my weird stuff free from hunters.


----------

